# Clown help required



## lostpanther (Oct 25, 2007)

hi i have had a clown for a year,
since then i have introduced 4 other clowns but unfortunatly they all died within in atleast a week ?
unfortunatly i do not know wether my original (exsisting) clown is percula or oscellaris.
my water param's are great always have been,

there other tankmates are , starry blennie, chalk goby, canary wrasse, yellow tail damsels,
as yet i have no anemone's.
can anyone help with a solution as i dont want to torture another but would like my clown to have a friend.

regards matt


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now do u mean u intro'ed 4 other clowns at diff times or u added 4 all at one time?Once a clown sets up shop its some times hard to get him a partner,Its best to add them at the same time.But ive heard of it working it seem s u hafta get a bigger one that what u already have or something like that im not sure.Ur clown may be killin them at night,or how do u acclimate them?


----------



## lostpanther (Oct 25, 2007)

i first put two clowns in a year ago, one died a week later the other has prospered just fine and is going strong, 
the others i introduced at 3 month intervals but perished. (they were all smaller than the resident) 
to acclimate them i ussually just have lights off for 3 hours, normal water into bag over an hour, do not feed same day.

is it ok for me to find a larger clown ? does it have to match species exactly i.e percula oscalaris.

thanks for the reply  [/i]


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Id let some else chime in on it to,but ive got a maroon and was told its possible to get a partner later on and I believe they told me to get a bigger one.But I didnt cuz I didnt wanna risk it (luck is a lot of it) Would prob hafta be same specis also,I would assume.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

There are no hard and fast rules. It seems everyone has an opinion about clowns. Clowns are over glorified damsels. Therefore there temperament cannot be predicted. Not to mention that all the old rules are null since a lot of clowns being sold are captive raised bearing almost no resemblance to wild caught. I've been adding and removing with no ill effects for years. Even different species.


----------

